# LA Sparks sign WNBA veteran Tina Thompson



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tina Thompson was a player without a team. Now, the WNBA veteran is coming home to join the Los Angeles Sparks, and wearing No. 32 in honor of Magic Johnson.

Her signing was announced Thursday, 3 1/2 months after Thompson's former team, the Houston Comets, were disbanded.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds good to me! Go get Los Angeles another championship.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

she was balling in the playoffs, but Phoenix still took 'em. the Mercury will be the new champs


----------

